# Sabi River Sun #1335.



## jimbosee (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all Tuggers,
                          jimbosee,from Australlia,I am doing forward planning on a Round World Trip 2008.I have just got my 1st of 2 South African timeshare exchanges,at Sabi River Sun,in Friday 14th March,out Friday 21 st March 2008.Have any tuggers stayed at this location,and if so how was it,any thoughts from any one who has been to South Africa.Thanks Regards Jim Seedsman 

                           jimbosee


----------



## spragu14 (Feb 26, 2007)

I used to own a timeshare at Sabi River Sun, and stayed there once.  I thought the grounds were lovely, situated around a lush golf course.  A hippo pond was on site and it was a lot of fun to watch them.  It is very close to Kruger Park.  We enjoyed our stay immensely and only sold it because we know we will probably never make it back to South Africa and the maintenence fees had gone up quite a bit.


----------

